# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Reggae in Africa

## Africa

Anybody know of any Reggae showsbars in Ethiopia, Kenya, Uganda, Rwanda, Tanzania, Malawi, Mozambique, or Zimbabwe that's a must see? I'm heavily into Reggae music and would love to check out any underground/authentic spots. Thanks!

----------


## ankita1234

African reggae. The Jamaican popular music known as reggae has spread to much of the world, including Africa. ... Five particularly well-known African reggae artists are Alpha Blondy, Pax Nindi aka Harare Dread, Majek Fashek, Tiken Jah Fakoly and Lucky Dube.

----------


## steffidsouza46

Morgan Heritage is a reggae band formed in 1994 by five children of reggae artist ... Element has been playing shows, bars and clubs regularly all over the NW. ... in the polyrhythm of Africa, dub Addis hails from the horn of Africa, Ethiopia.

----------


## davidsmith36

One of reggae musics best-kept secrets, this remarkable Nigerian singer-songwriter has been profoundly influenced by Bob Marley, Fela Kuti and Jimi Hendrix, and it all shows, loud and clear, in the comparatively few albums hes released over the years.

----------

